# Best way to tell teachers?



## 16023 (Jan 23, 2006)

My spring semester just started and I am finding it REALLY hard to work up the courage to go to my class (I usually force myself to go, then I end up in the bathroom feeling sick at school). Even worse is every morning my IBS seems to act up and I have morning classes! I know I should inform my teachers, but what is the best way to do it? Email then meet in person if they want? Or just meet in person? Or...?


----------



## 18569 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey jeelpr!I am in a situation similar to yours right now. For me, the easiest way to inform teachers about is through email. Much less embarrassing that way.Until this semester I was going to a small community college, which made it easier to talk to my teachers because the classes were smaller and personal. This semester I'm at uni and in classes of 300 or more people. I've been too shy to talk to my professors (total strangers) about my condition in person OR through email, but some other board members suggested I go to the disability office at my school to talk to them about it. Maybe that would be helpful for you too!







Good luck!


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

I would say that email is the best way to for teachers to understand. Then if they wish to meet in person, do so, but be prepared for them possibly thinking you're making it up. However, I've found that teachers are far more understanding if you talk to them before you have an incidence rather than after - Though hopefully, you won't have any at all.Also, some teachers have notecards or sheets for you to fill out at the beginning of the year with basic information - sometimes those are a good way to get their attention.


----------



## 18486 (Jan 22, 2006)

I think you would be shocked at how many of your TEACHERS have IBS!! D can happen if your stressed, and school can do that to you. This is something that helped me.Just tell yourself, "its no big deal, there are bathrooms all over the place and when you gota go, you gota go." After I gave myself promission to have D, and be late or miss a class I was fine! I got reed of the stress, and I rarley had a problem again. I own a home food service now, and have to be on the road sometimes. If I feel D, I just tell myself that samething. If it doesnt work, then I pull over at a rest stop. "Its no big deal".


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

heyi got round the prob - spoke to disabilities! they let dept's know however much we agreed was appropriate, no embarrasment and it was all official which meant i got more help with stuff! so worth it!and you know, ppl are always turning up late for classes or missing them entirely, it's no big deal. don't stress about it. i bet noone minds really.


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Honestly, Just tell us. We are people too. If you are in elementary or high school and dont' want to tell the teacher directly, get your parents to call or something. Really it isn't a big deal to us.


----------



## 16200 (Jan 25, 2006)

i am new to this site and will be posting something in another area. i am in the same situation and just finished an email to my math prof that i wont be in class. i'm so frustrated. i feel that i'm just beeing lazy or dont want to go to class, but i'm really in pain. i think that most teachers will be ok with it, i hope so at least. last semester my grades suffered. i'd rush through tests just to leave. i completely know the situation!


----------



## 22649 (Feb 24, 2006)

All through college I only told one teacher, and that was through email. I wish I would've told more though. I think it would've helped my nerves.Now I'm in the same position at my part time job. I've been there 5 wks now, and have gotten through it alright...being able to go when I have to, but this morning I had to tell my manager, through email. I'm not sure if it'll help, but I really like my job and don't want to get fired or anything!


----------

